# damm trans



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

05 4l65-e trans sucks ! in o-drive step on gas rpms up no go ! crap ! :cuss:


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

no body saying they do trans ?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Time for an expensive rebuild.  Smell the trans fluid. More than likely burnt


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, kind sounds like a failed pump, clutch pack(s), or burnt bands Any or all of which would be expensive, as you said.


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

fliud is clean not burnt ? thinking the place i got it from flushed it before i got it put about 3500 miles on it . our local trans guy stopped doing them he got up in age . my cousin a local tech said about going jasper and putting a 2800 stall because of 3/36 ? thoughts ?


----------

